# KUALA LUMPUR | Oxley Towers - SO/ Kuala Lumpur | 339m | 1111ft | 84 fl | 220m | 720ft | 52 fl | 146m | 478ft | 31 fl | U/C



## davidwsk

Revised to :
Project Name: Oxley Towers
Floor : 79 floor (tallest)
Height: 339m
Category: Mixed Use
Location : KLCC
Developer: Oxley Holding Ltd, Singapore



rizalhakim said:


> OXLEY TOWERS
> 
> http://www.nst.com.my/business/nation/rm3-5b-oxley-towers-to-transform-kl-skyline-1.555023
> 
> RM3.5b Oxley Towers to transform KL skyline
> 
> 
> 2 six-star hotels, serviced apartments, retail mall and customised offices





smalltimer said:


> wow - that Oxley Towers sounds great, thanks rizal.
> Earlier Proposal:
> 
> 
> 
> davidwsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unconfirmed render of Oxley Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OXLEY MALAYSIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
Click to expand...


----------



## davidwsk

07 April 2014| last updated at 12:33AM 
*
RM3.5b Oxley Towers to transform KL skyline*



By SHAREN KAUR | [email protected] 



PRIME LOCATION: Developer plans 2 six-star hotels, serviced apartments, retail mall and customised offices 

SINGAPORE-listed Oxley Holdings Ltd is planning a RM3.5 billion first-of-its-kind mixed-use project here called Oxley Towers.

Oxley Towers will feature two six-star hotels as well as posh serviced apartments, a niche retail mall and multimedia super corridor (MSC)-status custom-built offices, sources said.

The project is located on a 1.4ha freehold tract near the Petronas Twin Towers.

The land was acquired by Oxley for around RM450 million, or a record RM3,300 per sq ft, last November.

The project will be carried out by its subsidiary Oxley Holdings (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd, which is headed by its new chief executive officer Datuk Othman Omar.

* The sources said the project has received the approval to begin development and the launch will take place in the third or fourth quarter of this year.*

According to them, the gross development cost for the project will be around RM1 billion to RM1.5 billion.

The sources said Oxley Malaysia will appoint international operators from either Japan or the United States to run the mall.

For the two hotels, the company will seek international operators from the United States and the Middle East, who will operate in Malaysia for the first time, the sources added.

“Oxley Malaysia plans to retain the two hotels and mall for recurring income. But if there is a good offer from the operators, the company will not hesitate to sell,” one of the sources said.

The serviced apartments and the offices will be marketed worldwide.

Oxley Malaysia aims to sell 70 per cent of the properties to foreign buyers and the rest to locals, the source said.

The source added that the project has generated strong interest from investors in Singapore, the United States, China and the Middle East.

“The average launch price for the serviced apartments will be around RM3,000 per sq ft. The company is bullish on sales thanks to its location and unique building and development structure.

“Oxley Malaysia is talking to interested parties from the Middle East, China and the United States, to help finance the project.

“That may also include other developments in Malaysia in the future,” the sources said.

Oxley Malaysia has eight projects in Malaysia with total estimated gross development value (GDV) of RM10 billion.

Besides Oxley Towers, its other projects are in Jalan Hang Tuah here, Medini in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor, and others in Penang and Selangor.


Read more: RM3.5b Oxley Towers to transform KL skyline - Nation - New Straits Times http://www.nst.com.my/business/nati...o-transform-kl-skyline-1.555023#ixzz2yHNck1NZ


----------



## davidwsk

News back in August 2013



patchay said:


> *Loke Wan Yat sells properties *
> By THEAN LEE CHENG | The StarBiz | Updated: Thursday August 15, 2013 MYT 8:59:08 AM
> http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/Business-News/2013/08/15/Loke-Wan-Yat-sells-properties.aspx
> 
> PETALING JAYA: The trustees of the Loke Wan Yat estate have sold a plot of land near the Petronas Twin Towers as well as properties collectively known as the Asian Heritage Row.
> 
> Loke Wan Yat Realty Sdn Bhd confirmed the sale of both but declined to give further details other than that “they were done around the same time”.
> 
> *A source said that a 1.38ha freehold plot in Jalan Ampang, sandwiched between Wisma Central and a Chinese temple, was sold recently for approximately RM495.34mil or RM3,325 per sq ft.*
> 
> While StarBiz has not been able to confirm the buyer of the plot, it is believed that *they could be the parties involved in the development of Taipei 101, which until 2010 was considered the tallest building in the world.
> 
> The Taipei 101 project was undertaken by a consortium comprising Kumagai Gumi, Taiwan Kumagai, RSEA and Ta-Yo-Wei.*
> 
> 
> *An aerial view of Lot 99, Section 58 of Kuala Lumpur. Loke Wan Yat Realty Sdn Bhd sold it at RM3,325 per sq ft in June 2013. There are six bungalows located on the 3.42 acres with Nasi Kandar Restaurant Pelita and Restaurant Chef Choi fronting Jalan Ampang.*
> 
> According to industry observers, the transacted price of RM3,325 per sq ft would make the sale one of the highest in the capital to date.
> 
> Nasi Kandar Pelita, Restaurant Chef Choi and four bungalows are sited in the Jalan Ampang plot.
> 
> Property valuers consider the rectangle-shaped plot with Jalan Ampang frontage as “having triple-A rating”. Stocker Roberts & Gupta Sdn Bhd valuer Das Gupta pointed out that the property may well be the only plot available within close proximity to the Petronas Twin Towers, hence the “on the high side” transaction.
> 
> He said *the over 40-year-old Wisma Central could also be redeveloped but the challenge would be to convince the owners of the apartment and retail units there to sell.*
> 
> 
> ****
> 
> *The sale of the Asian Heritage Row, sited in Jalan Doraisamy, comprises around a dozen properties with each measuring more than 1,000 sq ft.*
> 
> A real estate consultant estimated the transacted price of each property at between RM1,000 and RM2,000 per sq ft. Henry Butcher chief operating officer Tang Chee Meng said a similar property in the neighbourhood sold for RM2.2mil recently.
> 
> Checks by StarBiz revealed the Asian Heritage Row properties were sold to William Ng, an entrepreneur and chief lessee of the properties.
> 
> He turned the once derelict row of pre-war buildings there into one of Kuala Lumpur’s most visited nightspots by establishing a collection of food and beverage outlets as well as clubs.
> 
> Ng, a philosophy graduate from the National University of Singapore, worked for Arthur Andersen for three years before pursuing an MBA at the University of Chicago. He returned to Malaysia in 1997 after 20 years abroad.
> 
> Industry observers noted that the sale of both properties, especially the Jalan Ampang plot, has created a stir in the real estate fraternity as the property market has been “pretty quiet” of late.
> 
> *Beside this sale, the other high-profile deal in recent times have been the putting up for sale on a tender basis of the German ambassador’s 0.73ha residence at 16, Jalan Kia Peng, at an indicative price of about RM2,500 per sq ft or RM200mil.*


----------



## KillerZavatar

sweet location and a triple supertall is just amazing :cheers:


----------



## Blue Flame

Wow, that is a crazy looking tower!


----------



## davidwsk

Floor count increased to 83 fl. 



rizalhakim said:


> wow...another megatall project in KL....
> 
> CADANGAN PEMBANGUNAN *2 BLOK BANGUNAN KOMERSIAL DAN PODIUM RETAIL 83 TINGKAT *YANG MENGANDUNGI: I. 1 BLOK BANGUNAN PEJABAT 67 TINGKAT II. 1 BLOK BANGUNAN KOMERSIL 75 TINGKAT YANG MENGANDUNGI 65 TINGKAT SERVICE SUITE DAN 10 TINGKAT HOTEL III. 8 TINGKAT PODIUM YANG MENGANDUNGI 3 TINGKAT RETAIL DAN 5 TINGKAT TEMPAT LETAK KERETA IV. 1 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN DI PARAS 8 V. 4 TINGKAT BESMEN TEMPAT LETAK KERETA BESERTA 1 TINGKAT RETAIL BESMEN..
> 
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=522805&S=S


----------



## realitybites-u

davidwsk said:


> Floor count increased to 83 fl.


nice...

another supertall for Kuala Lumpur :banana:


----------



## sepul

Oxley towers will be 83-storey twins next to the iconic 88-storey twins (Petronas). KL is *mad*.




davidwsk said:


> 07 April 2014|
> * The sources said the project has received the approval to begin development and the launch will take place in the third or fourth quarter of this year.*
> 
> Read more: RM3.5b Oxley Towers to transform KL skyline - Nation - New Straits Times http://www.nst.com.my/business/nati...o-transform-kl-skyline-1.555023#ixzz2yHNck1NZ


Well I just hope this project won't get stalled after launch later this year.


----------



## realitybites-u

just can't wait too see the real rendering. i believe the rendering above is not accurate.


----------



## KillerZavatar

sepul said:


> Oxley towers will be 83-storey twins next to the iconic 88-storey twins (Petronas). KL is mad.


So it is only twins not a three tower design anymore? Also just now the design loaded for me for the first time and it is briliant :drool: hope they keep it three towers like that


----------



## sepul

The triplet towers rendering is probably the earlier proposal for this project. The official proposal sent to the local authority apparently is a twin.


----------



## azey

please get Zaha Hadid to design this building


----------



## ET_2103

Anyone know how to register for interest? Don't seems to be able to do so from the developer's website. hno:


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> So sad...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/charlie_kwan/13906440727


----


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice. a 2nd massive twin tower project. Petronas will still be dominating .


----------



## davidwsk

*Oxley to launch 8 projects worth RM10b*
Business TimesBy SHAREN KAUR | Business Times – Mon, Jun 23, 2014


KUALA LUMPUR: Oxley Holdings (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd may be a new kid on the block but it has eight projects worth about RM10 billion to launch over the next four to five years.

The projects, featuring condominiums, villas, office towers, hotels and retail units, are located in the Klang Valley, Iskandar Malaysia in Johor, and Penang.

Oxley Malaysia is a unit of Singapore-listed Oxley Holdings Ltd, a lifestyle property developer that builds residential, commercial and industrial properties at competitive prices. 

Oxley Holdings’ strong performance in Singapore has built a sturdy foundation from which to pursue opportunities overseas. 

It currently has a premier waterfront development called Royal Wharf in London, four projects in Cambodia, two in China, and now, eight in Malaysia.

The Malaysian unit was set up recently to support its pipeline of overseas projects.

The company is headed by 
Datuk Othman Omar, the former general manager of PKNS (Selangor State Development Corporation).

According to Othman, the company expects to launch three to four projects in the second half of this year or early next year.

“Oxley Holdings has been successful in Singapore with the shoe box concept where it makes small units that are affordable. We will duplicate that concept here,” he said in an interview with Business Times recently. 

Othman said Oxley Malaysia will be prudent with all its developments to ensure that they are integrated, have the right product mix, brand and security features.

He is bullish on prospects, given the strong brand name and reputation of Oxley Holdings.

Citing Royal Wharf, he said when Phase 1 was launched in March, both in London and Singapore, all of the 811 units were sold out within two weeks of its launch, at more than £400 (RM2,192) per sq ft.

The units comprised townhouses, three-, two- and one-bedroom apartments and studio units. 

Othman said Phase 2A of Royal Wharf was scheduled to be launched last weekend.

The project is expected to receive robust interest, from end-buyers and investors, due to its strategic location, accessibility and affordable prices, he said.

“The market is soft now and developers have to change the way they do things and make their projects more appealing to buyers Buyers (now) are more educated and they look for yield,” he said.


https://my.news.yahoo.com/oxley-launch-8-projects-worth-155901231.html


----------



## archilover

wow,kl getting crazy!


----------



## davidwsk

Unconfirmed render of Oxley Towers









http://www.oxleymalaysia.com/


----------



## davidwsk

--


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
hopefully not final


----------



## davidwsk

Change again to 77 fl, 57 fl and 35 fl



rizalhakim said:


> another proposal
> 
> CADANGAN PEMBANGUNAN* 3 BLOK MENARA PERDAGANGAN BERCAMPUR 35, 57 DAN 77 TINGKAT* YANG MENGANDUNGI:- 1)	BLOK MENARA A) BLOK 1 : BLOK SERVICE SUITE (621 UNIT) DAN HOTEL (232 BILIK) 71 TINGKAT YANG TERDIRI DARI:- i)	14 TINGKAT HOTEL (DI ARAS 6 HINGGA 19) ii)	55 TINGKAT SERVICE SUITE (DI ARAS 20 HINGGA 75) iii)	2 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN PENDUDUK SKY DECK(DI ARAS 56 DAN ARAS 76) B) BLOK 2 : BLOK SERVICE SUITE (342 UNIT) DAN HOTEL MEWAH (202 BILIK) 51 TINGKAT YANG TERDIRI DARI:- i)	32 TINGKAT SERVICE SUITE (DI ARAS 6 HINGGA 37) ii)	16 TINGKAT HOTEL MEWAH 9DI ARAS 38 HINGGA 53) iii)	1 TINGKAT ARAS TINJAU (DI ARAS 54) iv)	2 TINGKAT SKYBAR (DIARAS 55 HINGGA 56) C)	BLOK 3 : BANGUNAN PEJABAT 30 TINGKAT (DI ARAS 5 HINGGA ARAS 34) DI ATAS BLOK PODIUM 6 TINGKAT (DI ARAS BAWAH HINGGA ARAS 5) YANG TERDIRI DARI:- A)	1 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN PENDUDUK (DIARAS 5) B)	5 TINGKAT RUANG PERNIAGAAN (DI ARAS BAWAH HINGGA ARAS 4) DENGAN 6 TINGKAT BESMEN TEMPAT LETAK KERETA (DI ARAS B1 HINGGA B6) DI ATAS LOT 99 (236), JALAN AMPANG, SEKSYEN 58, KUALA LUMPUR
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=563806&S=S


----------



## davidwsk

pedang said:


> coming soon..
> 
> jumeirah and sofitel:cheers:
> 
> 1. http://www.btinvest.com.sg/markets/news/101295.html?source=si_news
> 
> 2. http://sbr.com.sg/commercial-property/more-news/oxley-inks-luxury-hotel-management-mou-jumeirah-group


--------


----------



## Dean_14

great
More high end hotel are coming to kl


----------



## calvinsyxx

Oxley Malaysia link seems to have vanished.

Even on their Singapore website, Malaysia seems to have been removed from their list.

Anyone got information?


----------



## davidwsk

davidwsk said:


> Unconfirmed render of Oxley Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oxleymalaysia.com/


Approved ! :cheers::cheers:

77 fl , 57 fl and 35 fl 




rizalhakim said:


> a
> 
> CADANGAN PEMBANGUNAN* 3 BLOK MENARA PERDAGANGAN BERCAMPUR 35, 57 DAN 77 TINGKAT* YANG MENGANDUNGI:- 1)	BLOK MENARA A) BLOK 1 : BLOK SERVICE SUITE (621 UNIT) DAN HOTEL (232 BILIK) 71 TINGKAT YANG TERDIRI DARI:- i)	14 TINGKAT HOTEL (DI ARAS 6 HINGGA 19) ii)	55 TINGKAT SERVICE SUITE (DI ARAS 20 HINGGA 75) iii)	2 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN PENDUDUK SKY DECK(DI ARAS 56 DAN ARAS 76) B) BLOK 2 : BLOK SERVICE SUITE (342 UNIT) DAN HOTEL MEWAH (202 BILIK) 51 TINGKAT YANG TERDIRI DARI:- i)	32 TINGKAT SERVICE SUITE (DI ARAS 6 HINGGA 37) ii)	16 TINGKAT HOTEL MEWAH 9DI ARAS 38 HINGGA 53) iii)	1 TINGKAT ARAS TINJAU (DI ARAS 54) iv)	2 TINGKAT SKYBAR (DIARAS 55 HINGGA 56) C)	BLOK 3 : BANGUNAN PEJABAT 30 TINGKAT (DI ARAS 5 HINGGA ARAS 34) DI ATAS BLOK PODIUM 6 TINGKAT (DI ARAS BAWAH HINGGA ARAS 5) YANG TERDIRI DARI:- A)	1 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN PENDUDUK (DIARAS 5) B)	5 TINGKAT RUANG PERNIAGAAN (DI ARAS BAWAH HINGGA ARAS 4) DENGAN 6 TINGKAT BESMEN TEMPAT LETAK KERETA (DI ARAS B1 HINGGA B6) DI ATAS LOT 99 (236), JALAN AMPANG, SEKSYEN 58, KUALA LUMPUR
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=563806&S=S


----------



## davidwsk

calvinsyxx said:


> Oxley Malaysia link seems to have vanished.
> 
> Even on their Singapore website, Malaysia seems to have been removed from their list.
> 
> Anyone got information?


http://www.oxleymalaysia.com/


----------



## azey

rizalhakim said:


> New proposal
> 
> *28, 49 and 79 storey*
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=586472&S=S


......


----------



## KillerZavatar

Oh noes!


----------



## realitybites-u

patchay said:


> Veritas has won the design competition to become the lead designer here.
> 
> First triple towers for KL and will have 3 connectors, podium, mid level and top level skybridge. Sofitel and Jumeirah is MoU-ed for their respective hotel and residence components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: The Edge Weekly 27/4/2015


...


----------



## Dean_14

Taller than Fairmont hotel!
looks better without the bridge!


----------



## realitybites-u

3darchitect said:


> YB-Datuk-Rosnah-touring-Veritas-Design-Group-booth-at-Cityscape by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


...


----------



## davidwsk

> *Oxley Towers*
> 
> Among its biggest projects this year is the RM3 billion integrated development by Singaporean developer Oxley Holdings Ltd ( Financial Dashboard) coming up in the heart of Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Oxley Towers, Oxley’s flagship development, will be built on a 3.4-acre freehold site in Jalan Ampang currently occupied by a Nasi Kandar Pelita outlet. The deal made headlines due to the record price of RM3,300 psf Oxley had paid to vendor Loke Wan Yat Realty Sdn Bhd. The project comprises three towers of 28, 49 and 79 storeys that will include hotels, serviced apartments and offices. There will be 600 units of branded residences and 220 hotel rooms in the 79-storey building that will be managed by Sofitel. The 265 units of branded residences and 190 hotel rooms in the 49-storey building will be managed by Dubai-based international hotel chain Jumeirah.
> 
> The project has been approved by Kuala Lumpur City Hall for a plot ratio of 14.
> 
> Oxley, in typical Singaporean developer style, then held a design competition among six architectural firms from Malaysia and its home country, says David.
> 
> Winning the Oxley job was a pleasant surprise for Veritas, considering the stiff competition, he adds. “I think the client was really clever. They gave a very, very vague brief — they said, ‘oh, we’d like to have an office, this and that, let’s see what you can come up with.’
> 
> “So, sometimes being vague allows you to be creative. We came up with a solution which I thought was crazy at first.
> 
> “Oxley loved the idea. The site was big enough for two or three towers. Many of the competitors designed two towers while we went for three. I think they liked it because it gave them more flexibility on when to launch what and how to brand the buildings. It would also be easier to sell en bloc. It gave them three ways to play the game.
> 
> “When it’s done, it will be the first triple towers in KL. We are very excited and that’s a feather in the cap for Malaysian designers. It shows that we can win in international competitions.”
> 
> The four-star Sofitel and six-star Jumeirah residences and hotels are designed with separate entrances. Furthermore, the Sofitel residences will be above the hotel while the Jumeirah residences will be built below its hotel.
> 
> “It’s done this way so that the two brands do not compete with each other. They have different entrances and it makes it more interesting and creates a bit of mix and competition,” says David.
> 
> There will also be three bridges — at the podium, the mid-level and near the top. They will be used as food and beverage spaces. “Have you been to Marini’s on 57 at KLCC? It really generates money. So, these spaces are very valuable. They cost a bit more to build, but they are really profitable,” says David.


http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/ar...ner-despite-slow-primary-market?type=Property


----------



## realitybites-u

j0hn____ said:


> Started Construction , Pic by : https://www.facebook.com/pages/KL-Lifestyle-Malaysia/291199107589069?fref=photo


preperation is on the way...


----------



## ZZ-II

Seems there won't be 2 supertalls. Just one 79 storey tall tower. Title should be changed.

But nice to hear Prep has started!


----------



## aruncarlos

it's still three towers as planned..


----------



## ZZ-II

aruncarlos said:


> it's still three towers as planned..


Three towers yes but just one Supertall ^^


----------



## MSfinxen

Looks good


----------



## aruncarlos

ZZ-II said:


> Three towers yes but just one Supertall ^^


agreed...Title needs to change


----------



## realitybites-u

rizalhakim said:


> Veritas Architect


...


----------



## Munwon

That area will be so dense!!!


----------



## azey

that view alone has 4 supertall


----------



## FujiXerox

Anyone got a full render of the future klcc area with all the uc supertalld?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
oxley is missing, since it is not yet U/C:



archilover said:


> made a model last night
> 
> 
> kl 2 by archilovers, on Flickr​


----------



## davidwsk

> *Jumeirah Group partners with Oxley Malaysia to operate luxury hotel and residence*
> 
> By Hannah Rafee / theedgeproperty.com | August 12, 2015 6:21 PM MYT
> 
> 
> PETALING JAYA (Aug 12): Global hotel company Jumeirah Group has inked a deal with Oxley Malaysia to operate a luxury Jumeirah hotel and branded residences at Oxley Malaysia’s integrated development along Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Jumeirah Kuala Lumpur Hotel will feature 190 rooms and suites, two restaurants, a lounge and a bar, as well as a spa, a fitness club and a swimming pool, while its residence, Jumeirah Living Kuala Lumpur will feature 273 units of residences.
> 
> “Our agreement with Oxley Malaysia paves the way for Jumeirah’s entry into the Malaysian market. This prestigious development reinforces Jumeirah’s brand reputation and will appeal to our loyal customers who stay in our properties across Europe, the Middle East and Asia,” said Gerard Lawless, president and group chief executive officer of Jumeirah Group.
> 
> Datuk Othman Omar, chief executive officer of Oxley Malaysia, added: “Kuala Lumpur is both a travel and business destination to many. We believe our hotel and residence would appeal to travellers. We look forward to deliver a truly luxurious experience with Jumeirah.”
> 
> Jumeirah’s hotel and residences will occupy part of a three-tower project that will come up on a tract measuring over 135,000 sq ft.
> 
> Construction is expected to start in 2016, and will be completed in 2021.
> 
> Jumeirah Group operates 23 hotels in Europe, the Middle East and Asia, and has 25 upcoming projects in the pipeline. Currently, the group is planning to expand its operations in Singapore, Thailand and Cambodia.


http://www.theedgeproperty.com/my/c...y-malaysia-operate-luxury-hotel-and-residence


----------



## FirzDaurens_

davidwsk said:


> Unconfirmed render of Oxley Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.oxleymalaysia.com/


I wanna hug this building :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## the man from k-town

wow this will become one awesome cluster together with the other 300+ and PT. A real boom is going on.


----------



## epalmasam

When the construction begin?


----------



## World 2 World

...


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## realitybites-u

W3raq said:


> http://theveritasdesigngroup.com/portfolio/architecture/mixed-use/oxley-towers.html


...


----------



## ilham5221

According to The Edge Property, Construction is expected to start in 2016, and will be completed in 2021. DO Construction site cleared now? I want to see this tower before I was old..


----------



## Dean_14

bottom right, currently a car park



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/24047310634/


----------



## azey

PETALING JAYA (Feb 16): Singapore-listed property developer Oxley Holdings Ltd (Oxley) has announced it will open its 207-room So Sofitel Hotel and a 590-key So Sofitel Residences in the heart of Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC) area in 2020, it said in a press statement today.

The residences will be managed by AccorHotels and will be the hospitality group's first lifestyle branded residence in Asia.

Meanwhile, the So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur hotel will have a "bold, playful lifestyle brand that breaks away from traditional luxury codes" to attract younger travellers, it added.

Both the hotel and residence will be part of a large-scale mixed-use development that will include an office tower, retail mall and two luxury hotels with residences.

“We are pleased to work with AccorHotels and its renowned So Sofitel brand to design a hotel and a residence that will stand apart from more traditional luxury properties,” said Oxley executive chairman and CEO Ching Chiat Kwong.

“AccorHotels will bring almost 50 years of expertise to the project to attract a more international audience and provide a guarantee of quality,” he added.

“We are delighted to partner with Oxley for the development of the So Sofitel Hotel and Residences Kuala Lumpur,” said AccorHotels Asia Pacific chairman and CEO Michael Issenberg.

“Oxley has a reputation for building quality projects and we are pleased to be working with them on this landmark development after we worked together on the Novotel and Ibis development on Stevens Road in Singapore,” Issenberg added.

Some of the facilities the So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur hotel guests will be able to enjoy include four inspired food and beverage outlets, an extensive pool with deck and terrace, So Fit gym, So Spa, signature Club Lounge, business centre and several function and event spaces.

Meanwhile, some of the features of the So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur Residences include a lounge, extensive gym with studio and yoga room and a barbecue area overlooking the Kuala Lumpur skyline.

Residents will also be able to enjoy a la carte services including housekeeping, room service, laundry services and concierge services provided by the hotel.

The So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur Hotel will be an addition to the chain of other boutique hotels by AccorHotels including the Sofitel So Singapore, Sofitel So Bangkok, Sofitel So Mauritius and the recently opened So Sofitel Hua Hin in Thailand.


----------



## realitybites-u

rizalhakim said:


> http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/c...lans-open-hotel-and-residences-klcc-area-2020


#posts3344


----------



## Dean_14

*Oxley takes strata route in selling KL office tower*
• March 21, 2016



The developer of Oxley Towers KLCC plans to sell the office block there on an individual unit basis instead of divesting the entire building as originally planned.

According to Oxley Malaysia CEO Datuk Othman Omar, they have received a few inquiries from investors keen on buying the 29-storey office tower on a bloc basis.

But they opted to take the strata route due to the slump in oil prices, the supply glut of office space in Klang Valley and overall weak sentiment in Malaysia’s property market.

Each unit will be priced from RM1,800 and RM2,000 per sq ft (psf). While the price range is not yet final, this translates to an overall price of above RM1 million for units measuring 645 sq ft.

“The absolute price of the smaller units of 645 sq ft will be slightly above the RM1 million range. That will be an attractive proposition for this address,” he said. If they had sold it on a collective basis, it would been cheaper on a psf basis, but the buyer would need to pay a larger total price.

Another advantage is there is demand for small high-quality strata offices in the heart of Kuala Lumpur due to their limited number.

“When we sell individual units, we also need not follow set specifications as when it is sold en bloc. If purchasers need more space, they can combine a few units,” he explained, adding that Oxley Malaysia will occupy two floors in the office tower.
In total, Oxley Towers KLCC comprises three skyscrapers with a gross development value (GDV) of RM450 million. Aside from the aforementioned 29-storey office tower with a gross floor area of 346,000 sq ft, it features two other towers consisting of two hotels, their respective serviced apartments and two retail levels.

UAE-based hotelier Jumeirah will operate a high-end hotel with 181 rooms on a 49-storey building located on top of 267 serviced apartments, which will be marketed in Dubai first this year.

“People from the Middle East like to invest in Malaysian properties. They prefer branded residences. They will be familiar with the Jumeirah brand,” added Othman.

Finally, the tallest tower at 78 storeys will be the home of French boutique hotel Sofitel So, which will manage 207 rooms and 590 serviced apartments.

Construction of Oxley Towers KLCC will start this year and it is expected to be fully completed by 2021.

Picture courtesy of Rasdi Abdul Rahman.



http://www.propertyguru.com.my/prop...takes-strata-route-in-selling-kl-office-tower


----------



## Dean_14

Oxley Tower



ejatidiaz said:


> From Menara Atlan


----------



## pedang

work will begin 

Jumeirah & So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur

offical height : 320 meter

source: http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/oxley-tower-1/17402



*Econpile secures RM208mil contract *

img source: http://oxleytowerkualalumpur.com









http://www.thestar.com.my/business/business-news/2016/06/02/econpile-secures-rm208mil-contract/

KUALA LUMPUR: Econpile Holdings Bhd has secured a contract for foundation and substructure works worth RM208mil from Oxley Rising Sdn Bhd.

The contract comprises bored piling and pilecaps, diaphragm, earthworks, foundation and substructure works of a mixed commercial development in Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur, comprising hotels, branded residences, offices and retails, it said in a filing with Bursa Malaysia on Thursday...


----------



## realitybites-u

The official heights from Malaysia Forum.



jlgoh said:


> Sofitel, 79 storeys - 341.20m
> Jumeirah, 51 storeys - 233.60m
> Office, 31 storeys - 155.50m


----------



## KillerZavatar

nice, the same height as four seasons next door. should look very balanced in the end.


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to ash7



ash7 said:


> 14/06/2016


----------



## azey

*JUMEIRAH GROUP SIGNS AGREEMENT WITH OXLEY MALAYSIA TO OPERATE A LUXURY HOTEL AND TO BRAND RESIDENCES IN KUALA LUMPUR*
http://www.jumeirah.com/en/jumeirah...tel-and-to-brand-residences-in-kuala-lumpur-/

Dubai, 12 August 2015: Jumeirah Group, the global hotel company and a member of Dubai Holding, has signed management agreements to operate a 190-room luxury Jumeirah hotel and to brand 273 premium residences in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. The agreements were signed by Mr. Dato' Othman Hj. Omar, CEO of Oxley Malaysia, and Mr. Gerald Lawless, President and Group CEO, Jumeirah Group.

Jumeirah Kuala Lumpur hotel and Jumeirah Living Kuala Lumpur residences will be set within one of the three towers which make up the landmark mixed-use development that is set to transform the skyline of Kuala Lumpur. The three towers, interconnected via a retail podium, will be located in the middle of the Kuala Lumpur City Centre precinct within easy reach of the Petronas Twin Towers, Maxis Tower and the Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre. Construction of the development, which will cover an area of more than 12,500 square metres (135,000 square feet), is expected to start in 2016 and complete in 2021.

Jumeirah Living Kuala Lumpur residences will be located on the lower floors of the tower, and Jumeirah Kuala Lumpur hotel will occupy the upper floors offering spectacular views across the city. The hotel will feature 190 rooms and suites, an all-day dining restaurant, a fine dining restaurant, a lounge and a bar, as well as a finely appointed Club Executive and a Talise wellness facility comprising a spa, fitness club and swimming pool.

Mr. Ching Chiat Kwong, Chairman and CEO of Oxley, said: “We are pleased to announce we have taken a step forward with the milestone agreement with Jumeirah Group to build a hotel and residences in Kuala Lumpur. This partnership with Jumeirah Group further enlarges and reiterates our presence in the Malaysian market. We are excited, delighted and proud to be Jumeirah’s first business partner in Malaysia to introduce the Jumeirah experience, an epitome of luxury, to guests staying in our hotel. Jumeirah Group has created a portfolio of world-class hotels with excellent operational performance and with this hotel being the first Jumeirah hotel in Malaysia, we are confident of this holistic journey.”


----------



## irfanpomelo

does the tower starts to rise?


----------



## sepul

Rising

From Malaysian forum..



LoveArki said:


> Taken by me on 19/02/2019


----------



## Daysra

Up we go. Awesome.

Goodbye Wisma Central, less of you will be visible now.


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> KLCC Blue Hour by Simun Jacobsen, on Flickr


..


----------



## nazrey

Rose coloured sunset in KLCC by Simun Jacobsen, on Flickr
cool pool amid concrete forest by Robin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBlMKX36A3VY/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlMKX36A3VY/


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so4WyuLDA20


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/otis0329/48588442826/


----------



## nazrey

341.2m









http://huntkloffice.com/properties/oxley-towers-klcc-office-contact-me-01120820247/


----------



## nazrey

trails to the tower by kenneth goh, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Progress


Brown_Eastern said:


> Got this picture from my friend :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to me


----------



## sepul

Taken yesterday by me


----------



## nazrey

KT5_1244 by chuttersnap, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Credit @samgrade.ph https://www.instagram.com/p/B7bBl98oUU7/








Credit @mrizal https://www.instagram.com/p/B7VTSSLlljt/


----------



## akif90

*credit to faz seven*


----------



## A Chicagoan

From the Malaysian forum


Daysra said:


>


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Those Oxley towers are rising really fast! :cheers:

Will the tallest tower (is it Sofitel So?) be the same height as Four Seasons next door? The latter is 345m, by the way...


----------



## LoveArki

Millennium Falcon said:


> Those Oxley towers are rising really fast! :cheers:
> 
> Will the tallest tower (is it Sofitel So?) be the same height as Four Seasons next door? The latter is 345m, by the way...


yes... SO Sofitel KL Residences


----------



## jimmykl2020

They really should scrap fairmont, expand the park, and go for something iconic on the extended park site. Much better than another supertall in that cluster


----------



## nazrey

Credit @lorkamhoi https://www.instagram.com/p/B6umozBpygP/


----------



## nazrey

Source: WanFly Studio


----------



## nazrey

Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Source: SZ-eagle Studiors


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## nazrey

SO Sofitel at Oxley Towers Malaysia


SO Sofitel at Oxley Towers Malaysia




sosofitel.oxleytowers.com.my


----------



## Daysra




----------



## kanye

X-post


Gran_Turismo_KL said:


> *Taken on 13/12/2020:*


----------



## nazrey

@ SKYRUN


----------



## Zaz965

is it still this render?


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

@ kreativerklubkl


----------



## nazrey

@ iwanshafiee


----------



## nazrey

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr
Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChrsvYBnNXWwZTHxWpKlU8Q


----------



## Zaz965

what gorgeous triplet


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## davidwsk




----------



## Daysra




----------



## WanFlyStudio




----------



## azey

Daysra said:


> 22 March 2021, ....
> View attachment 1249459
> 
> Also in this pic: the Oxley towers.


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## azey

irfanpomelo said:


> View attachment 1326029


----------



## azey

yt : aki from japan


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## azey

yt : eagle eye studiors


----------



## azey

yt : zain asri


----------



## Zaz965

I find so gorgeous this eliptical shape building


----------



## azey

That is Felda Tower(Federal Land Development Authority),part of the Platinum Park project, adjacent to it is Naza Tower, Naza is the developer, and there is residential project planned on the land behind these towers that was designed by Norman Foster but never realised


----------



## davidwsk

Izzz said:


>


----------



## A Chicagoan

I like the facade!


----------



## davidwsk

Official mkt video:


----------



## azey

📷 : greaterkualalumpur


----------



## Munwon

Back under construction?


----------



## nazrey

@filmedge


----------



## nazrey

kaushikg2712


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

scinysnaps


----------



## nazrey

Accor Hotel Group


























https://www.urpropertyinfo.com/properties/so-sofitel-kl-residences/so-sofitel-kl-residences-sales-gallery/


----------



## nazrey

__
https://flic.kr/p/2mCdo4h


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVUoGqBJ0Ss/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 19:*

W Hotel by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV39bocMyU2/


----------



## nazrey

Hotel Maya by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## hizad




----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWGM-QhFwac/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV731ByvmSc/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWKpqElpCwf/


----------



## nazrey

@ Daysra


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ Otis Lee


----------



## azey

source : aieycarlhassan


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXVx4UOPmc1/


----------



## Gran_Turismo_KL

*Taken on 7/12/2021*
Location: 3.1591815711067475, 101.71253747651079


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXlt1DlJCkd/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CY_D_G3l-_R/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbRLIy8hjcf/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcAPlraJAvE/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbVPf9opU5w/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cc49EHyFTp7/


----------



## Munwon

On hold?


----------



## Zaz965

if it is on hold, I hope it will be disholded soon


----------



## aiman!

No. Work as usual. Even at night.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeGK7rbvTHI/


----------



## nazrey

Untitled by hyire, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CeN8R3Vv44y/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Munwon

On hold?


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cevi44pJRFc/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

@ Zhong’s Travel


----------



## sepul




----------



## Munwon

Is this back UC?


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cf8z0tFpyQJ/


----------



## Munwon

Where is our KL forumer guys? Can't we get better pictures than Instagram? Is this back UC?


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> Where is our KL forumer guys? Can't we get better pictures than Instagram? Is this back UC?


I am also disappointed, there are very few malaysian forumers on international forums 😭


----------

